# Gunstock 4/6/2019



## Bostonian (Apr 6, 2019)

*Date:  *4/6/2019

*Resort:  *Gunstock, NH

*Conditions:  *Spring

*Report:  *Made it up one last time for Gunstock this year.  Happy to have gotten first chair up, and lapped everything.   Happy to be returning as a season passholder for next year, as my 8 year old is really beginning to love skiing - so it's a great mountain for him. Also got to watch the pond skim too.   The ROTD was recoil, was it was just full of corny goodness.  Hopefully come next year - with the daily gym regimen, I will be good to go!   Gonna try to close out the season next week at Snow.

Some pics:

Riding up the Panorama:






Clouds breaking in the distance:





Splash!





So soft and sweet:





One final look from the top this year:


----------



## Glenn (Apr 14, 2019)

Still some good coverage there. Nice TR.


----------

